
Ask HN: What podcast/newsletter is still missing, and you would pay for? - simonebrunozzi
I am considering producing a podcast and&#x2F;or newsletter. I have some topics in mind.<p>I am curious to hear which topic you would find the most interesting, and also topics that are currently not well covered by existing offerings.
======
unlinked_dll
Maybe it would be depressing, but it'd be cool to have a post-mortem podcast
on failed startups. There are plenty out there, get some war stories from
players at companies that exited or died because they ran out of money.

------
duck
I think I would pick a topic that you're interested in because
newsletters/podcasts really only work if you have the passion to see them
through.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
But I still would need to decide whether my ideas are worth talking about or
not :)

To be honest, I'm torn between a very specific one (on enterprise IT, related
to startups and new products), and a more generic one.

~~~
duck
Yeah, but I don't think you'll get a great representation here to give you any
true market validation. I would go specific if enterprise IT is the area you
like, that seems like a great one to get into.

------
diehunde
I don't think paying for a podcast or newsletter is very common. Normally they
make money with advertising or publishing job offers. Nevertheless, I would
love to see more podcasts for learning languages (spoken languages), and
newsletters with the latest news on the tech world such as acquisitions, new
tool releases, lay-offs, growing companies, etc.

------
gtirloni
Weekly insights/analysis into what's happening in the Kubernetes ecosystem.

